# Dublin airport - parking for short period of time



## Bronte (27 Nov 2014)

Is there a short term car park at the airport, where you can prebook a space for say half an hour or so, that's close to terminal 2.


----------



## elcato (27 Nov 2014)

There is a short term car park close by according to their website. It looks like the minimum pre-booking period is 24 hours though.
http://www.dublinairport.com/car-parking/terminal-2-short-term-car-park.aspx


----------



## Bronte (27 Nov 2014)

Thanks for that Elcato, but it's not what I'm looking for.  Maybe it doesn't exist.  Here we have a VERY short term car park, basically if you are dropping somebody off but want to go into the terminal building with them for 5 minutes, you can park right at the terminal building and it costs extra, but you would only park for about half an hour.  Ditto for when you are collecting somebody.  

That link you have is for minimum one day.


----------



## michaelm (27 Nov 2014)

Can you not just park at T2 (2 min. walk to the terminal) and pay the €3, or whatever, on the way out?


----------



## Leo (27 Nov 2014)

What you're looking for is the short term, just follow the signs, no need to pre-book.


----------



## markpb (28 Nov 2014)

if I remember correctly, short term is free for 15 minutes and then has a miniumm payment of one hour. It's only a few minutes walk from the relevant terminal.

Again, memory is hazy but you might have to do a lap of the airport if you want to drop someone off and then park the car, I think the turn off for the parking is before the terminal building.


----------

